# hysteroscopy



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

hi guys i had a hysteroscopy yesterday under GA as on a routine scan as part of initial investigations they found a possible cyst in the cervix. 
as i was being discharged the nurse briefly went through the dr's notes to say things looked ok but that a few biopsies were taken and that there was an area of the posterior wall which appeared granulated (he used the technical term but they looked it up on google)

just wondered if anyone else has had this and can shed a bit more light my follow up isn't supposed to be until Jan, as yet we've not been given any results of my initial bloods and my dh sample. apparently the biopsies will take 3-4weeks to get the results so i know i'm going to be worried over crimbo. i just wish they could give us some idea of what is going on and what options we have to go forward. i know the consultant wanted to get to the bottom of this first but it's just so frustrating


----------

